# Blade wobble? Is this normal?



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I have a 20 inch craftsman scroll saw. When it is running the blade moves front to back an 1/8 or more. Is this normal? It makes cutting a tight radius almost impossible (I think). Maybe I am just horrible at scroll sawing.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Front to back movement is not normal,first try to re install the blade making sure both ends are are in all the way ,if it does not work you might have to increase or decrease the length of the lower arm.

I'm not familiar with your saw but if you register with scrollsaw.com and tell the problem with your Craftsman,I'm sure some one with some experience with that make/model scroll saw will help you out.

http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Make sure the blade is tight and square.You can check to see if you have some loose parts that maybe tighting.Hope this helps.


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

I disagree with ditrbd many of your lower priced saws will have this aggressive blade motion, it was even an issue with many of the Dewalt 788's ans some of the Exacliburs but from what I have read the EX's can be adjusted.
The only currently manufactured saw that has NO front to back motion is the Eclipse. The Hegner and the Hawks get very close. 
So that motion may be normal for your SAW. It should not however have any side to side motion.


----------

